# Flawless female 8-9" Goliath, large female OBT, Cobalt Blues, G. Pulchra, 8" Female Singapore Blue



## tarantulaholic (Dec 9, 2008)

Goliath Bird Eater I think its bigger than 8". (notice how it dwarf the quarter). Shes my favorite so far, Huge, Huge, eater. Will come out of burrow to strike anything that touches ground. Never showed any fear of human, very bold. And best part it never has flick a hair, but will attack at anything.










notice on this pic, not a bald spot, all the abdomen hairs are there!!!






This female OBT, is very mellow and large for an OBT.






Cobalt Blues, Just dig them up today for pics. One turn brown. Both were bright blues, 4 months ago and same size back then.










Now the other that turn brown. Male? or is it about to molt?










The (2) new L18"xW18"xH24" Zoo med terranium for my 2 8" female Singapore Blues, (pics coming soon)










Unsexed G. Pulchra










One of female Singapore. will soon be rehouse to much, bigger tank.


----------



## bliss (Dec 9, 2008)

looks like you have a male and female pair of H lividum    and from the looks of it, the male has his palps (boxing gloves), at least that what it looks like to me in the second pic of the browner colored lividum.  

if i were you, i'd try my luck at mating them.


----------



## Malestrom (Dec 16, 2011)

are the cobalts agressive? they are beautiful!
That goliath scares me just looking at it lol!
Nice OBT


----------



## Rob1985 (Dec 16, 2011)

Malestrom said:


> are the cobalts agressive? they are beautiful!
> That goliath scares me just looking at it lol!
> Nice OBT


 Yeah the H.lividum is a highly defensive burrowing species. They are pretty quick, beautiful, but since it's a burrowing species it will spend most of it's time in said hole. Many of them are just a "Pet Hole". 

Are you looking at getting one Malestrom?


----------



## BCscorp (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice spiders!


----------



## groovyspider (Dec 16, 2011)

now i gotta go wipe that T. blondi/strimi/burgundy (what ever it is) is awesome would love to hve a big gal like that


----------



## InvertFix (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like my T. stirmi. 
Which just kicked water all over herself. I have a couple pics. 



Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## TpleaseForMe (Feb 24, 2013)

super jealous of t. blondi im looking for one


----------



## bloodred1889 (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful specimens


----------

